# Bilder verkleinern - Bilder werden unscharf



## toetzke (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Fachleute!

Ich habe eine Frage zu einem Problem mit Word. Wenn ich Bilder in Word hineinkopiere und dann verkleinere werden sie unverhältnismäßig unscharf. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, dass es helfen könnte, wenn ich die Bilder vorher mit Adobe Photoshop oder Adobe ImageReady auf die entsprechende Größe verkleinere und dann in Word hinein kopiere. Allerdings wird auch von Photoshop und ImageReady die schärfe deutlich herabgesetzt.

Wie kann ich Bilder verkleinern ohne dass das Bild unscharf wird?

Falko


----------



## mreball (26. Juni 2007)

Bildneuberechnung im Photoshop sollte auf "Bikubisch" stehen. Dann wäre es noch den Versuch wert, die Verkleinerung mit genau der Hälfte oder Viertel der Urspungsauflösung zu probieren, also z.B. bei Original 300 dpi Verkleinerung auf 150 oder 75 dpi. Bei Vergrösserung von Screenshots von 72 dpi auf 288 dpi klappt das gut, bei Verkleinerung hab ich es aber noch nie probiert. Auch habe ich mit Word keinerlei gute Erfahrung.


----------



## d2wap (26. Juni 2007)

Photoshop berechnet generell Bilder bei der Größenveränderung neu.
Ein solches Bild dann in Word zu kopieren  ist schon fast strafbar.
Wenn, dann Bild speichern und in Word "Einfügen" > "Grafik aus Datei" wählen...

Das es dann unscharf wird und verwischt ist klar - Word rechnet das Bild beim Einfügen anders um....


----------

